# Cambria (V) 1949 Damage



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

Some photos showing bow damage to Cambria (V)(1949) have come into my possession. They are credited to Mann & Cooper Ltd (no longer in existence), Liverpool and are undated.

Anybody have any ideas as to the cause/date of the collision.

NB. Only photos are of the bow section and it is clear that she is in Sealink livery. Therefore it must be post 1964.

Rgds
NT


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

There are pictures of bow damage to Cambria on this site:
http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/new-mv-cambria-v-past-and-present/
Caption refers to c1965 collision with Dun Laoghaire pier in fog.


----------

